# Bussystem



## Sinac (26. Januar 2003)

Hallo!
Ich muss ein Referat über das Bussystem halten und hab mir
dazu jetzt schon jede Menge Bücher und Internetseiten drüber
reingezogen!
Aber was ich nicht versteh, ist dass in manchen Büchern das 
Bussystem in Daten-, Adress- und Streuerbus unterteilt wird,
und in anderen Büchern wiederum Prozessor-, Speicher, I/O Bus etc.
erwähnt werden.

Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?
Und dann noch der Frontside Bus, ist das nicht das gleiche wie der
Prozessorbus???

Greetz und Thx für jede Hilfe


----------



## melmager (27. Januar 2003)

> Aber was ich nicht versteh, ist dass in manchen Büchern das
> Bussystem in Daten-, Adress- und Streuerbus unterteilt wird,
> und in anderen Büchern wiederum Prozessor-, Speicher, I/O Bus etc.
> erwähnt werden.



naja ist ja auch was verschiedenes:
generell ist ein bus eine zusammenfasssung von mehreren signalleitungen die eine übergeordnete function haben.

fangen wir mal mit datenbus an:
normal prozessoren(cpu) verarbeiten 16 bits an daten gleichzeitig - bedeutet aber auch die 16 daten bits müssen als einzelne signalleitung herrangeführt werden:
es sind also 15 leitungen die man als datenbus zusammenfasst, wobei die nur ein beispiel ist. Die anzahl der leitungen ist nicht festgelegt .
da bei einem speicherzugriff nicht nur daten sondern adressen gebraucht werden wird die angabe wohin gespeichert wird als adressbus bezeichnet
steuerbus fasst alle controllleitungen zusammen wobei die wichtigste die schreib/leseleitung ist.
für den speicher zugriff braucht ja minimum: daten (datenbus) adressen (adressbus) und ob schreiben oder lesen (steuerbus)

du merkst schon datenbus,adressbus und steuerbuss landen beim speicher und das fassen wir wieder zusammen als speicherbus

demzufolge sind alle leitungen die bei der cpu landen der Prozessorbus

der I/O bus ist für die ein und ausgabe von daten zuständig - wenn du z.b was drucken möchtes wird dies über den I/O bus gemacht (der auch wieder aus daten,adressen,steuerung) besteht



> Und dann noch der Frontside Bus, ist das nicht das gleiche wie der
> Prozessorbus???


nicht ganz richtiger ist es ihn mit dem speicherbus gleichzustellen weil der eigendlich nur ne geschwindigkeitsangabe ist und zwar wie schnell kann die cpu auf ram zugreifen 

MAL GANZ KURZ UND GANZ GROB


----------

